# Ebenen als dds Dateien speichern



## csmi (18. Februar 2009)

hi leute,
gibt es irgendwo ein script, bei dem ich alle meine photoshop ebenen als .dds dateien speichern kann? da das speichern in ein dds format ja ein plugin für den photoshop ist steht es mir auch nicht zur auswahl.....
hat irgendjemand einen tipp für mich, wie ich sonst mehrere hundert ebenen als einzelne dateien abspeichern kann?

danke im voraus


----------



## Ex1tus (18. Februar 2009)

Hi,

Bitte beachten:

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/grafi...regeln-fuer-den-bereich-grafik-3d-design.html

http://www.tutorials.de/index.php?pg=netiquette

Insbesondere Groß- und Kleinschreibung. Die Versionsnummer von PS ist bei solchen Fragen auch wichtig...


----------



## csmi (18. Februar 2009)

Ok, entschuldigung für meine nicht vorhandene Gross- und Kleinschreibung. Ich habe natürlich bereits das Forum durchsucht, aber keine Lösung diesbezüglich gefunden. Kann mir irgendwer helfen?


----------



## chmee (18. Februar 2009)

Das dds-Plugin gibt es kostenlos - http://developer.nvidia.com/object/photoshop_dds_plugins.html

Und zum nächsten Problem : 

zB jenes Script soweit ändern, dass es nicht png, sondern dds mit gewissen EInstellungen speichert.
http://www.kirupa.com/motiongraphics/scripting6_2.htm

mfg chmee


----------



## csmi (19. Februar 2009)

Danke sehr.


----------

